# I hate Valentines Day.



## bettiecracka (Feb 14, 2006)

It's sad when you're married and Valentines Day doesn't mean a thing to you.  Before my husband and I got married, we celebrated these things.  This year he couldn't even get me a cheap card and he didn't get one for my birthday, either.  I'm depressed.  I hate these kind of holidays.


----------



## amandamakeup (Feb 14, 2006)

same here. he didnt get me anything, but its ok.I didnt get him anything either. I could really care less about valentines day!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Feb 14, 2006)

Me too


----------



## user3 (Feb 14, 2006)

awww...that's sad. I am sorry

I'm not a bit V-day person and we tend to exchange more personal gifts. Not like naughty things (well ok yeah that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )but stuff like I like my  hair played with, foot rubs, etc...


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 14, 2006)

my v day was crap too. (but it didn't have anything to do with the lack of a male)


----------



## jasper17 (Feb 14, 2006)

My husband is the same way except he's always been that way and doesn't celebrate any holidays or birthdays.  It sucks because it's kind of nice to be recognized or feel loved once in a while.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_My husband is the same way except he's always been that way and doesn't celebrate any holidays or birthdays.  It sucks because it's kind of nice to be recognized or feel loved once in a while._

 

mine is the same way. we've been together 5 years and ive gotten flowers like twice. and thats because i told him to get them. how romantic right!! lol im use to it, so its not really a big deal anymore. but i do know how your feeling. his excuse is i can have whatever i want any time of the year, why should a certain day make it a big deal.. whateva!!


----------



## exodus (Feb 14, 2006)

I've always hated Valentine's Day. It's also my birthday, so as a teenager none of my so-called friends were ever available for my birthday party, seeing as there are more pressing issues on the day. So for me, Valentine's Day officially doesn't exist. I don't get flowers (I don't like them anyway), but I get birthday gifts instead hehehe.


----------



## bettiecracka (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I'm just used to what my parents do for "holidays" like Valentines.  They've been married for 36 years and act like they're still dating.  There's a lot of love there and they are always expressing how much they love each other in many ways.  I've only been married 3 years and I feel like things are getting worse every day.  My husband sometimes makes me feel guilty though for talking to him, saying how I really feel.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 15, 2006)

I've always loved Valentines Day. My boyfriend and I just decided to get each other cards this year because we didn't have the money to waste on big gifts and whatever. His card was so beautiful and he wrote a whole page inside which was so sweet. He always draws me things too( see pic below).. We actually had a little arguement earlier in the day, but nothing major and we made up and later on made some good valentines day love.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...i/IMG_1054.jpg


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bettiecracka* 
_I think I'm just used to what my parents do for "holidays" like Valentines.  They've been married for 36 years and act like they're still dating.  There's a lot of love there and they are always expressing how much they love each other in many ways.  I've only been married 3 years and I feel like things are getting worse every day.  My husband sometimes makes me feel guilty though for talking to him, saying how I really feel._

 
You Should Never Feel Guilty About Expressing Yourself To Your Husband!  Have You Thought About Maybe Getting Some Counseling?


----------



## msthrope (Feb 15, 2006)

i think everyone should give risa's LJ a read.  it gives a refreshing perspective on the day.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bettiecracka* 
_  I've only been married 3 years and I feel like things are getting worse every day.  My husband sometimes makes me feel guilty though for talking to him, saying how I really feel._

 
To me it's just another day, yea I looooove nothing more than to receive small gifts and romantic things but really, why should you spend so much money on the day when theres another 364 days to spend showing somebody that you love them and that you care... to me it's sorta wrong but my girlish ways get the better of me sometimes... 

And Bettie, no man should EVER make you feel like that, I hate to say but he's mean, selfish and sadly, you'd probably be better off without someone who treats you like that... that's really awful, you deserve better hun!


----------



## Pei (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bettiecracka* 
_It's sad when you're married and Valentines Day doesn't mean a thing to you.  Before my husband and I got married, we celebrated these things.  This year he couldn't even get me a cheap card and he didn't get one for my birthday, either.  I'm depressed.  I hate these kind of holidays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not married yet but I've been with my Bf for 7 yrs and I can kinda relate to how u feel.

Oh yes, me kinda hate Vday too! Technically speaking,it's a meaningless day for me BUT I always fail to ignore the stupid so-called love atmosphere created by the retailers & media. On Vday, most of us tend to expect/demand more from our partner and that sucks.

It worsen the day and worsen the relationship with ur hubby.

Vday is WAY too commercialised and don't take it too seriously.
Be glad that ur partner loves u with all his heart and is always nice to u on the non vdays! Vday=1day Non vday=364days!

Cheer up!


----------



## Leana (Feb 14, 2011)

I Hate Valentines Day! My husband of almost 13 years always make me fell like crap. I had the worst Valentin's day ever. He usually get me flowers and sometimes we go out, but the whole time he expressed how he was pressured into do those things for me. It make me feel like he doest want to do anything for me at all. So I feel like crap. I'm made to feel guilty because I do want to give him something. This year he mad feel like crap and he did not get me nothing. No flowers no dinner not even a happy Valentine day kiss.  Not asking for an arm and a leg. I just want to feel like he wants to get me something or I just want to feel special. At lest he could shut up about valentines days. Ok so he don't want someone else to tell him how to express his love for me. Fine. He sat there yelling at the stupid TV saying you know what getting my wife NOTHING Ha! RRRRRRRRR I'm not going on face book today.Just to read what all the husbands had done for there wives. I don't want to read all the gooey mush stuff. The thing is my husband is a great guy. He really is. He is a hard worker, fantastic father. It just annoys me sometimes he puts the kids first. He bought our kids valentines. He dose every year. Never gripes that he buys them valentines. Isn't valentines day the one Holiday that is meant for us adults. As I'm typing I'm crying. I just cant stop. O well I will get over it. I mean after we got married I took me 3 freaking years to get him to acknowledge my birthday. I just don't understand men. If you love some one why would you not want to do something for them. Even if its just offering to cook dinner.Ok I'm shutting up now.


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 14, 2011)

I tihnk you should take this day to spoil yourself and perhaps a lil splurge will help...I know that always helps me when I feel this way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Leana said:


> I Hate Valentines Day! My husband of almost 13 years always make me fell like crap. I had the worst Valentin's day ever. He usually get me flowers and sometimes we go out, but the whole time he expressed how he was pressured into do those things for me. It make me feel like he doest want to do anything for me at all. So I feel like crap. I'm made to feel guilty because I do want to give him something. This year he mad feel like crap and he did not get me nothing. No flowers no dinner not even a happy Valentine day kiss.  Not asking for an arm and a leg. I just want to feel like he wants to get me something or I just want to feel special. At lest he could shut up about valentines days. Ok so he don't want someone else to tell him how to express his love for me. Fine. He sat there yelling at the stupid TV saying you know what getting my wife NOTHING Ha! RRRRRRRRR I'm not going on face book today.Just to read what all the husbands had done for there wives. I don't want to read all the gooey mush stuff. The thing is my husband is a great guy. He really is. He is a hard worker, fantastic father. It just annoys me sometimes he puts the kids first. He bought our kids valentines. He dose every year. Never gripes that he buys them valentines. Isn't valentines day the one Holiday that is meant for us adults. As I'm typing I'm crying. I just cant stop. O well I will get over it. I mean after we got married I took me 3 freaking years to get him to acknowledge my birthday. I just don't understand men. If you love some one why would you not want to do something for them. Even if its just offering to cook dinner.Ok I'm shutting up now.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to say, my husband also not the classic romantic type either. He never got me flowers, gifts... the only time he ever did was when we had a fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Over time, though, I realized that he had a different way of pampering me, of telling me that he cared a lot for me. It's the little things like he always would go shopping with me if I asked him, or the way he would remember getting my favorite little snacks when he goes grocery shopping. He would put up with my pms tantrums without complaining, carry the heavy bags from the shopping.
  	There won't ever be something like breakfast in bed in my house, but I know he loves me and he always tries to give his best for me ♥

  	My point is, maybe he already did something special for you and we didn't realize it... Happens to me a lot at the beginning of our relationship (and now too, from time to time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 


  	PS: We've been together for 10 years and married for 7.


----------



## User38 (Feb 14, 2011)

Cutie.. you are so cute and frankly it is amazing you have been married that long
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look so young!

  	Lean.. I can feel your pain thru the monitor.. I can sense that you feel a bit neglected by your husband.. and as a woman you need affirmation of his love and his attention.  What you are feeling is totally normal and is to be expected.

  	That said.. don't feel bad.. go out and buy yourself something lovely, get a facial, a mani/pedi.. something for yourself only and then tell him that you gave yourself whatever you did or bought, and that you are telling him and thanking him, cause he will pay for it. Men can very stupid sometimes.. and you have to kind of throw ice water in the crotch for them to understand.  Just do it and don't feel guilty.

  	I miss my husband, particularly today.. first Valentines Day we are not together or doing something special.. but he passed on and left me here to keep fighting the good fight.

  	you go girl.. and keep that chin up.

  	HAPPY VALENTINES TO ALL -- MARRIED, SINGLE, WIDOWED OR STILL LOOKING.!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 14, 2011)

It always make me sad to see others sad or feeling neglected on Valentine's Day. Heck, I am in my pj's with cramps and hubby is at work. How romantic is that? lol  This is where we learn a valuable lesson, I think. Don't count on others to make your day special. Make it special for yourself and pamper yourself.  Put a little bit of money aside and go out a few days before and buy yourself flowers.  This way you can get anything you want and what you want!  Wear some special perfume, put on a red or pink sweater, heart jewelry, pink and red makeup or lipstick, some pretty nail polish. Watch a romantic movie that makes YOU feel good, not bad or resentful.  If someone gifts you flowers, chocolates or gives you a card, then that it the cherry on top. If you are really mad still, be sure you have bought your loved one something and if they don't return the gesture, say it out plain.  "Nothing for Valentine's Day? That wasn't very thoughtful!"  Let them wallow in it and maybe learn a lesson...that you want to feel EXTRA special on that day.  

  	Today I am in pink jammies.  I did my nails in Princesses Rule, by Opi and have Vera Wang Princess perfume on, plus soft pink blush and a pretty rosy Lancome l/s.  I am reading Possession and watching The Tudors, season 1.  At lunch hubby and I had some chocolates for dessert.  There are some roses and mixed flowers in a vase downstairs.  That is our Valentine's Day.  He is grouchy with work and I am overtired. We will do something special like eat at our favourite Chinese later this week on a day that is good for both of us.  He is stressed out with work and holidays are the last thing on his mind.  I can tell. He loves chocolate and he doesn't even care right now!  So life goes!

  	A Happy and Sweet Valentine's Day to everyone on the forum. Make it special. Make it yours!


----------



## rockin (Feb 14, 2011)

In the 17 years I was married, my husband never bought me a Valentines card or gift, he didn't  and still doesn't believe in buying/giving Christmas cards or presents, or even birthday cards or presents.  Just once, on our 5th wedding anniversary, he bought me a bunch of flowers, and on that occasion he laid a trail of torn up bits of paper around the house for me to follow and find the flowers.

  	The thing that upset me most, though, was that our first child was born shortly before Mothers Day, and I made lots of comments to him about it being my first ever Mothers Day as a Mum (hinting heavily), yet still he didn't think to get me a card.  Any other Mothers Day it wouldn't have bothered me, but you only get your first Mothers Day once!  Oh, and I was the only new Mum in the hospital not to get a bunch of flowers and a balloon from her husband or partner   Some men are just so thoughtless

  	I did get a Valentines card from my daughter today, though, same as I do every year


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 14, 2011)

@HerGreyness: Aww thank you, I'm not that young, 31 actually . Keep on fighting the good fight! Surely that's why we're still here now .

  	Reading these posts made me realized how sometimes men needs to be trained to get us flowers and pretty things! But I agree, if he doesn't get you those things bothers you too much you should tell him. We deserved to get pretty things from time to time!

  	aand, happy Valentine's day lovely Spectra ladies


----------



## User38 (Feb 14, 2011)

^ absolutely cutie... we need to whip these men into shape
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you do look young and so so cute !

  	elven.. buy a gun I say
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 14, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ absolutely cutie... we need to whip these men into shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol Yikes! 

  	As much as I love roses and flowers I have an abundance of them during the summer from my own garden. I would much rather have him take me out to Sephora or MAC to pick out a few new pink and rose coloured lippies or something that will last longer than a week!  Hmm!  Time to hint for our Anniversary, yes?


----------



## User38 (Feb 14, 2011)

elven... no hints: JUST TELL IT TO HIM STRAIGHT.. lol

  	remember, men are dumb..


----------



## Babylard (Feb 15, 2011)

Aw.. this thread is a little upsetting to read.  I am with my bf for almost three years now, and the first Valentine's day was the best. However, the dramas of last year really did it in for me, so I don't really care for Valentine's Day now. My bf drove me to school and picked me up and I had to study for tomorrow's midterm and that was it lol. I didn't get a "Happy Valentine's Day", but I suppose he thought that it would rub me the wrong way.

  	Logging onto Facebook and seeing lovey dovey pictures of people was pretty depressing, I'll admit.

  	I wish you ladies happiness - Happy Happy Days! Look forward to the Post-Valentine's Day sales where chocolates go on sale and stock up! LOL xD

  	Feel better Leana, your post really broke my heart. I hate how there are so many happy people on Valentine's Day, but 100x more depressed people. Valentine's Day should be illegal...


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> @HerGreyness: Aww thank you, I'm not that young, 31 actually . Keep on fighting the good fight! Surely that's why we're still here now .
> 
> Reading these posts made me realized how sometimes men needs to be trained to get us flowers and pretty things! But I agree, if he doesn't get you those things bothers you too much you should tell him. We deserved to get pretty things from time to time!
> 
> aand, happy Valentine's day lovely Spectra ladies


  	my goodness! you do not look 31 at all!! i thought you were early twenties from your picture! 

  	and honestly i a not a fan of v day! i used to like it when i was younger and me and nick would go crazy with gifts and things. now we are married and have been together for so longit seems silly going nuts on one day of the year. we love and respect each other all year around. and we try and get each other little treats as a pick me up. Chocolates are the one good thing about V day - the shops have so many nice ones! usually i buy a box for myself but due to my diet i had to skip this year!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww thank you Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you're too sweet!

  	And I totally agree with you . 

  	One thing I missed on Valentine's day: my dad's birthday (happens to be on 14th Feb). One of a huge bummer living on the other side of the world from my parents


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ Oh and I forgot to add: way to go with the chocolate restraint, Lou


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> ^^ Oh and I forgot to add: way to go with the chocolate restraint, Lou


	lol! it was hard... very hard!!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 24, 2011)

Hubby and I have been together for 4 years, we got married last summer.  We don't do anything special on this particular day. We surprise each other with gifts even if it's not a special occasion. This year I made him a nice dinner at home and he bought me a good not-so-cheap Bordeaux red wine (they're my favourite). He told me he was going to buy me some flowers but the queue was long! I believed him because I walk passed by that florist after work *lol*


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

kittykit said:


> Hubby and I have been together for 4 years, we got married last summer.  We don't do anything special on this particular day. We surprise each other with gifts even if it's not a special occasion. This year I made him a nice dinner at home and he bought me a good not-so-cheap Bordeaux red wine (they're my favourite). He told me he was going to buy me some flowers but the queue was long! I believed him because I walk passed by that florist after work *lol*


	lol! yeah when i was leaving work on v day there were so many guys coming out of shops with roses and stuff!


----------

